# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  La CHE procede al desembalse de los pantanos para laminar las avenidas tras las últimas lluvias

## sergi1907

Ecologistas en Acción advierte del peligro de almacenar agua sin prever el recrecimiento de los embalses.


Presa de El Grado, este miércoles

Las lluvias que asolaron desde la madrugada del lunes la provincia de Huesca han traído consigo también un considerable llenado de los embalses del Pirineo, varios de los cuales se encontraban desde hace ya unos días entre el 80% y el 90% de su capacidad. Las últimas precipitaciones han llevado así a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro a realizar maniobras de desembalse con el fin de recuperar el volumen de resguardo suficiente que permita la recepción de nuevos caudales sin que se rebase la capacidad de almacenamiento de agua. De esta forma, se procedía al desembalse en la provincia oscense, entre otras presas, de Yesa (450 metros cúbicos por segundo), Búbal-Lanuza (100), El Grado-Mediano (550) y Barasona (200). 

Desde la Confederación se ha resaltado además la laminación (reducción de caudales circulantes) llevada a cabo desde el sistema de Yesa-Itoiz y que han ocasionado la reducción del caudal del río Aragón de 1.200 a 600 metros cúbicos por segundo. Además, el sistema Mediano-El Grado-Barasona, ha recibido, como destacan estas fuentes, aportaciones de 1.500 metros cúbicos por segundo, mientras que los vertidos totales al río Cinca han sido de 800.

Unas actuaciones que, sin embargo, han hecho saltar la alarma a los miembros de Ecologistas en Acción. Da la sensación, en un principio, de que los embalses no contaban con el suficiente resguardo, que resulta fundamental para la laminación de avenidas como las que están teniendo lugar estos días, señala Álex Serrano, miembro del área de Defensa Ambiental de la plataforma. Pone como ejemplo Barasona que se encontraba, hace justo una semana a más del 95% de su capacidad. En su opinión de Serrano, se está almacenando agua con la vista puesta tan solo en las campañas de riego, sin tener en cuenta los riesgos que entrañan las avenidas de agua derivadas del aumento en los caudales como los registrados esta semana. El problema que plantean los pantanos es que el periodo de retorno de las crecidas se alarga cada vez a más años, de modo que el ser humano pierde la sensación de peligro y se va asentando cada vez más cerca de las corrientes, señala el representante de Ecologistas en Acción. 
Pendientes del cauce del Gállego
El pantano de Búbal desembalsa así en el río Gállego, cuya corriente cuenta con un tramo en la localidad de Biescas. Como reconoce el alcalde de esta localidad, Luis Estaún, existe siempre un temor latente a que la capacidad de desembalse sobrepase el cauce a su paso por el casco urbano. Siempre que se realizan maniobras en Búbal nos mostramos muy atentos y mantenemos en todo momento la comunicación con los técnicos de la CHE para ver como responde el caudal, explica el primer edil de la localidad. Según afirma, fueron varias las ocasiones en las que se aproximó la tarde del lunes hasta la presa, con el fin de comprobar el estado de las compuertas y ver cómo respondían a la avenida de agua, que pasó, a lo largo de la noche, de 90 a 150 metros cúbicos por segundo. 

Como asegura Estaún, llevan demandando además desde hace ya un tiempo la puesta en marcha de canales de emergencia que desvíen el agua en caso de rotura de la presa, sin que hayan obtenido un compromiso en firme por parte del Estado. 

Por otra parte, el alcalde de Fraga, Santiago Escándil, solicitaba ayer la limpieza del cauce del Cinca. La localidad se mantuvo así en alerta la mayor parte de la jornada en espera de la llegada de la crecida, que finalmente, no causó daños de importancia en la localidad. Tenemos que eliminar la vegetación del cauce y, si se puede, sacar algún metro de grava porque cuando existe una mayor profundidad estas situaciones se afrontan mejor. Hay que dar una solución al problema cuanto antes y eso pasa por actuar en el cauce. Al Presidente de la Confederación se le ha vuelto a indicar y él está por la labor, comentó Escándil.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...6_1101026.html

----------


## perdiguera

Tomado de la noticia anterior




> Unas actuaciones que, sin embargo, han hecho saltar la alarma a los miembros de Ecologistas en Acción. “Da la sensación, en un principio, de que los embalses no contaban con el suficiente resguardo, que resulta fundamental para la laminación de avenidas como las que están teniendo lugar estos días”, señala Álex Serrano, miembro del área de Defensa Ambiental de la plataforma. Pone como ejemplo Barasona que se encontraba, hace justo una semana a más del 95% de su capacidad. En su opinión de Serrano, se está almacenando agua con la vista puesta tan solo en las campañas de riego, sin tener en cuenta los riesgos que entrañan las avenidas de agua derivadas del aumento en los caudales como los registrados esta semana. “El problema que plantean los pantanos es que el periodo de retorno de las crecidas se alarga cada vez a más años, de modo que el ser humano pierde la sensación de peligro y se va asentando cada vez más cerca de las corrientes”, señala el representante de Ecologistas en Acción. 
>  Pendientes del cauce del Gállego


¿En qué quedamos?: presas si o presas no; laminación de avenidas si o no.
¿De dónde saca lo de que el periodo de retorno de las crecidas se alarga cada vez más años?
La lluvia de cálculo para el periodo de retorno de 500 años, en el valle de Arán, es de 180 litros/m2 en 24 horas; estos días atrás han caído 124 lo que equivale a un periodo de retorno de unos 150 años. En este caso no es la más alta precipitación de los últimos 40 años ya que en el 1982 cayeron 144 litros en 24 horas por metro cuadrado. 
¿Si los embalses han recibido 1500 m3/seg y han soltado 800 ¿qué han hecho mal? 
¿Protestar por protestar?¿Estar permanentemente en candelero?

----------

